# Rage squonk mod



## Tiaan Burger (13/9/18)

Hi.
I want to buy a rage squonk but I do not know if its worth it ? Whats you opinion on it or is there another squonk that you would recommend ?


----------



## vicTor (13/9/18)

@clydern

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/18)

Hi @Tiaan Burger and welcome to Ecigssa.

You are going to get a multitude of different answers for this question. 

It all depends on what you are looking for. If you need the 155w then yes, go for it. A cheaper alternative would be the Vandy Vape Pulse 80w (or the new 90w one coming in soon) But judging from recent post by Rage owners, you should be quite happy with it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/18)

It will also depend on the type of RDA you would be running. I prefer my dual coil builds to run between 80w - 100w, so for this I would recommend the Rage. My single coil builds seem to prefer between 42w - 65w, so for these I use my Pulse 80w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (13/9/18)

Hey @Tiaan Burger. I owned the rage and the pulse 80w. As mentioned above it is all about what type of vaping you enjoy. I really enjoy single coil rdas but also the occasional dual coil so why not have a mod that can do both?(rage ) it's a really beautiful mod and feels very premium and if you live in the cape town area PM me. I can get you a rage priced very close to the pulse 80w high end version . ( About R200) more 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/9/18)

clydern said:


> Hey @Tiaan Burger. I owned the rage and the pulse 80w. As mentioned above it is all about what type of vaping you enjoy. I really enjoy single coil rdas but also the occasional dual coil so why not have a mod that can do both?(rage ) it's a really beautiful mod and feels very premium and if you live in the cape town area PM me. I can get you a rage priced very close to the pulse 80w high end version . ( About R200) more
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Depending on how my BMW decides to shaft me next month (need to replace the water pump, find and neutralize an oil leak and rebuild the mechatronics in the gearbox  ), you might be getting a PM from me too...


----------



## clydern (17/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Depending on how my BMW decides to shaft me next month (need to replace the water pump, find and neutralize an oil leak and rebuild the mechatronics in the gearbox  ), you might be getting a PM from me too...


No problem buddy. I will be happy to sort you out 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## HvNDhF (17/9/18)

@TiaanBurger, Rage all the way. Absolutely love mine. Liked it so much that I have it in Black and Brushed metal.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (17/9/18)

Don't want to be a party pooper but I'll just leave this here ..... could be user error dunno ...

As always just check your mod every now and then for juice leakage .....



P.S this was for the first run of the mod .... second run should be fixed

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Depending on how my BMW decides to shaft me next month (need to replace the water pump, find and neutralize an oil leak and rebuild the mechatronics in the gearbox  ), you might be getting a PM from me too...


Same here, lol. Been wanting to get one but pricing at retail puts me off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (17/9/18)

Rage forsure. Feels premium, quick release sqounk bottle.

It looks good and feels better in the hand.
In my top 2 mods...


----------



## moey1484 (19/9/18)

Loving my rage. Would like to try it with a good single coil rda like a recurve.


----------

